# Looped Tubes Breaking Quick. Help!



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Just got my torque yesterday and put some of my looped 1745 tubes on and after about 150 shots max they are already showing significant wear and am expecting only 50 or so more shots. I use a constrictor knot to tie my pouches but it isn't wearing there yet. It is wearing where they are attached to the Torque slingshot. I switched to looped tubes in hope that I'd get around 600-800 shots and am very very annoyed. They are just 1745 tubes from eBay. I am wondering If I should make my bands with something like heat shrink as a protector where it rubs against the Torque slingshot. Please help. Cheers.


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi mate. Are they dankung brand tubes? They might be a bad batch, sometimes the dankung batches can be a bit hit or miss. I had a bad batch of 1842 black from an ebay vendor last year, they had a white hue and made a creeky noise when elongated. They were wearing through after about a day of shooting, whereas normally I can shoot one bandset for weeks. The green tubes from gzk seem to be more consistent batch to batch. Perhaps the stock from the vendor was really old or stored in a bad environment. Other than that I can only guess that the edges on the torque are a bit squared or sharp causing premature wear. I've never handled a torque before, but I don't think I've heard of this problem from anyone before.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Maybe fake. Just buy it direct from Dankung usually takes 3-4 weeks then least you know it's genuine. I've never had any problems and usually get well over 1000 shots per band set. By all means try an anti rubbing strip


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

AlDermietzel said:


> Hi mate. Are they dankung brand tubes? They might be a bad batch, sometimes the dankung batches can be a bit hit or miss. I had a bad batch of 1842 black from an ebay vendor last year, they had a white hue and made a creeky noise when elongated. They were wearing through after about a day of shooting, whereas normally I can shoot one bandset for weeks. The green tubes from gzk seem to be more consistent batch to batch. Perhaps the stock from the vendor was really old or stored in a bad environment. Other than that I can only guess that the edges on the torque are a bit squared or sharp causing premature wear. I've never handled a torque before, but I don't think I've heard of this problem from anyone before.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


G'day nah they aren't dankung tubes they were just some latex 1745 tubing off eBay. Should I instead invest in some dankung?


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Devon minnow said:


> Maybe fake. Just buy it direct from Dankung usually takes 3-4 weeks then least you know it's genuine. I've never had any problems and usually get well over 1000 shots per band set. By all means try an anti rubbing strip


Nah not fake they weren't branded Dankung they were just some 1745 latex off eBay. Would Dankung be better then?


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

AussieHarvest said:


> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate. Are they dankung brand tubes? They might be a bad batch, sometimes the dankung batches can be a bit hit or miss. I had a bad batch of 1842 black from an ebay vendor last year, they had a white hue and made a creeky noise when elongated. They were wearing through after about a day of shooting, whereas normally I can shoot one bandset for weeks. The green tubes from gzk seem to be more consistent batch to batch. Perhaps the stock from the vendor was really old or stored in a bad environment. Other than that I can only guess that the edges on the torque are a bit squared or sharp causing premature wear. I've never handled a torque before, but I don't think I've heard of this problem from anyone before.
> ...


Hi mate, it might be worth giving them a go. That's what I use usually, I'm trying the premium tubing at the moment and they seem good. It might be worth buying directly off dankung, they will take a while to get to you but they will be good quality and cheap 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

For the premium tubes you'd be looking to pay 14usd for 10m of 1745 delivered worldwide

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

AlDermietzel said:


> For the premium tubes you'd be looking to pay 14usd for 10m of 1745 delivered worldwide
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Alright what if I just get the regular Dankung 1745 instead of premium, much difference?


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

AussieHarvest said:


> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> > For the premium tubes you'd be looking to pay 14usd for 10m of 1745 delivered worldwide
> ...


The normal stuff is also well trusted and used by many, it's the genuine original 1745 tubing. It's 10.49USD for 10 meters. It's definitely worth trying it out

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

AlDermietzel said:


> AussieHarvest said:
> 
> 
> > AlDermietzel said:
> ...


I'll try order some tomorrow but if I'm going to order some I want the best. Worth just getting the premium instead?


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

AussieHarvest said:


> AlDermietzel said:
> 
> 
> > AussieHarvest said:
> ...


I've only just got my batch of the premium yesterday so I've not had much chance to try it. It does seem very good quality, it's very smooth and even thickness down the full 10m, it seems a little more snappy, maybe a bit faster than the black. There's a lot of good feedback about them on the website as well. I've been using the black tubes for a while though and have been generally very pleased with it as well. For the price I reckon give the premium a go, 10m will last ages

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

AlDermietzel said:


> AussieHarvest said:
> 
> 
> > AlDermietzel said:
> ...


No probs cheers mate I'll give the premium a go and order 20m just to be safe. Looped tends to use a fair bit...


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You could have a bad batch of latex. But I haven't heard that you inspected the fork tips of your Torque for damage or sharp areas. It's possible a little sandpaper can set you right.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

KawKan said:


> You could have a bad batch of latex. But I haven't heard that you inspected the fork tips of your Torque for damage or sharp areas. It's possible a little sandpaper can set you right.


No it doesn't appear to have any damage its brand new too so I hope not.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

I've heard the black non-premium tubes are more UV resistant than the premium ambers. True or not? And at a 500% elongation factor how many shots are people getting?


----------

